# Breeder trap / box



## rsutoratosu (Jul 14, 2011)

Any one ever used these external hang on breeder trap ?

Amazon.com: External / Hang On Plastic Aquarium Fish Breeding Box Satellite M (new): Kitchen & Dining

I order one, it looked pretty good, comes from hong kong.. will be here in 30 days ! too bad it takes so long


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive heard they are very nice.I think its a great idea.Wanted one for my brooding macro but was told they are not big enough for him.


----------



## rsutoratosu (Jul 14, 2011)

Im using for guppies, so should be good, do you have a pic of your fish, I couldn't find a good one on google


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hes in my avatar


----------



## rsutoratosu (Jul 14, 2011)

got cha. i found some utube videos, look pretty big and cool


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I love my macrostomas haha.


----------

